# Not so good in Franklin, Stephens, or Banks



## beginnersluck (Nov 28, 2004)

At least for me.  I hunted Franklin Thursday and Friday both morning and afternoon.  Friday I stayed out all day!  I saw 1 doe and she was smaller than my dog!  Saturday from sunup until 3:00, I was in Stephens Co...2 does with no size and a spike.  Sunday I was in Banks Co.  after church...didn't see anything (but I was only out for 2 hours).  My in-law's neighbor killed a doe, a spike and a 4 pt.  within a 10 minute time frame this morning in his front yard.  While visiting my in-laws a good size doe walked through their back yard...just my luck!  Anyways I hope everyone else had better luck than me!


----------



## J.T. (Nov 28, 2004)

I hunted Franklin county Fri. morning, evening and Sat. morning.  Saw 2 does 8:30 am and 1 doe 6:15 pm.  Nothing while hunting Sat.  While drivng back to friends house saw 2 deer feeding in a field 10:30 am and once back at his place I saw a decent buck and another deer (sex?) running through one of his pastures.


----------



## Kodiakman (Nov 28, 2004)

I hunted friday morning and afternoon.  Didn't see any while I was on the stand.  I did catch some while I was walking back to the truck in the morning.  There was 8 total. They played out in front of me (Only 50 yrds or so) and din't even know I was there.  I really should have busted one of the bigger does but I decided to take pictures instead.  i found a nice scrape on the ground that was fresh.  Usually Thanksgiving weekend I see some bucks running the does but none this weekend.  enjoy the pic.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice pic.  I saw 2 scrapes within 30 yards of each other. And 5 rubs leading into a thicket in Stephens Co. I sat on that scrape and all I saw was 2 does and the spike, and I know he didn't make those rubs and scrapes!  Too bad the big boy didn't show.  I had a feeling he was around, though!


----------



## jeeptastic (Nov 29, 2004)

Went hunting in Franklin Co. Thanksgiving afternoon, spooked a doe going in, got to my stand a saw a great 8 pointer, took a shot and can't find a thing.   Makes me sick. Friday, saw nothing and didn't get to go on Saturday.


----------



## willbuck (Nov 29, 2004)

*Franklin County*

Actually had a pretty good weekend.  Seen several small bucks and a good many doe's.  We did have a sighting of a nice buck chasing a doe, but could not get a shot.  Looks like the colder weather has them stirred up again.  We will wait on killing any doe's until the last 3 weeks of the season and concentrate on the bucks for another 2 weeks.  We are on the verge of hunting the sanctuary.  We have tried to give them 2 area's of no hunting pressure and we are almost to the point of going in and seeing what happens.  Probably in 2 weeks we will take our climbers in.


----------



## countryboy (Nov 29, 2004)

I didn't get to hunt near as much as I wanted to this weekend, but I did see an old doe get chased around for the better part of Sunday morning by a 1 1/2 year old 4 pointer.  I've been watching this doe for a while and I believe she is just coming into her cycle.  I'll be sure to be in the woods every chance I get the next few days.  Maybe she will come across a bigun an drag him along.


----------

